# Who would win?



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

If a wolf furry and fox furry were to enter a battle, who do you think would win?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

whoever wins we all lose

because a dick is going to end up in something


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a pretty one-sided fight if you ask me.



jellyhurwit said:


> whoever wins we all lose
> 
> because a dick is going to end up in something









 wat


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Fox will win he keeps trying to seduce the wolf lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, nice one


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, nice one



I know and its true. Foxs are cool,


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> Fox will win he keeps trying to seduce the wolf lol



I agree, Smecky fox

Oh murr...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree, Smecky fox
> 
> Oh murr...


Hm? Murr indeed.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 11, 2010)

Fox.  You heard it from a wolf furry...

For the above stated reasons ;P


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

touche'...
touche'...


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 11, 2010)

Murrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

0_0


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Whazam!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Depends on the character. Also, fuck your "sexy fox"-scapades. I don't approve.


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Depends on the character. Also, fuck your "sexy fox"-scapades. I don't approve.



ROFL!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> ROFL!



See the quote in my signature for details.


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

If hybrid freaks like me are allowed then me. If not probably a wolf but, the wolf would lose an eye and walk on two legs the rest of it's life.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 11, 2010)

Someone will take it up the ass no matter who wins.


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Someone will take it up the ass no matter who wins.



Its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia would win.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> HarleyParanoia would win.



*Jumps out from behind Harley* "Surprise Buttsecks!"

See, I knew someone would take it up the ass no matter who won


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Jumps out from behind Harley* "Surprise Buttsecks!"



*cuts your crotch off with a hatchet* "Surprise castration!"


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Jumps out from behind Harley* "Surprise Buttsecks!"
> 
> See, I knew someone would take it up the ass no matter who won


*does the same to Scotty* HAHA Who's your daddy?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> *cuts your crotch off with a hatchet* "Surprise castration!"



*Grabs hatchet before the impact* "Surprise Combo-breaker!"


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Grabs hatchet before the impact* "Surprise Combo-breaker!"


*cringes at what almost happened*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *does the same to Scotty* HAHA Who's your daddy?




"I was told not to have buttsecks with strangers..." *Pushes the ambusher away*


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> "I was told not to have buttsecks with strangers..." *Pushes the ambusher away*


You know me! *overpowers Scotty*


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Grabs hatchet before the impact* "Surprise Combo-breaker!"



*Bans you for godmodding a godmod implication over a godmodded action* "Surprise seclusion!" </mod action>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You know me! *overpowers Scotty*



MUAHAHA You can't overpower me, my power level is over 9000!!!



Shadow said:


> *Bans you for godmodding a godmod implication over a godmodded action* "Surprise seclusion!" </mod action>




I are confused!?


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 11, 2010)

since foxes are always known to yiff first and ask questions later, I'd say the wolf wins


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Harleyparanoia still wins.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> MUAHAHA You can't overpower me, my power level is over 9000!!!


*uses power sapping tazer* Now you're MINE!



HarleyParanoia said:


> Harleyparanoia still wins.


In some things, yes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Harleyparanoia still wins.



...And I still have surprise buttsecks with you


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I are confused!?



Be logical on a simple mindfuck, you will see my correspondence the preceded actions is correct.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...And I still have surprise buttsecks with you


And I still overpower you! *continues to restrain Scotty*


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ...And I still have surprise buttsecks with you



works for meee


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

No one will win because they're both fucking stupid.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> works for meee



Oh murr....:mrgreen:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr....:mrgreen:



i say we yiff


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

THE BEAR WOULD WIN


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i say we yiff


If yous does, me wants in.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i say we yiff




Sorry, already in the works. You gotta book me like a month in advance bud


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, already in the works. You gotta book me like a month in advance bud


I would like to reserve a 1 hour block, for your first available evening, then.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would like to reserve a 1 hour block, for your first available evening, then.



Ah, you've sparked my interest. Whenever, wherever.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Sorry, already in the works. You gotta book me like a month in advance bud



aww, come on, i'm busy too, and i've made room for you! (lol)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> aww, come on, i'm busy too, and i've made room for you! (lol)



There's never enough room for the KNOTTY fawkx


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

^__________^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> ^__________^



Lol, that got me chuckling. Gosh, I'm too easily amused.

RAWR! Epicly huge smiley face!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah, you've sparked my interest. Whenever, wherever.


Tomorrow, then?


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol, that got me chuckling. Gosh, I'm too easily amused.
> 
> RAWR! Epicly huge smiley face!



lol Dragon made you laugh. I win.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Tomorrow, then?



I'll see if I can squeeze you in 

*Naughty thoughts*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll see if I can squeeze you in
> 
> *Naughty thoughts*


Awesome. Oh and If LK comes into my block........... *naughty knotty NAUGHTY thoughts*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Awesome. Oh and If LK comes into my block........... *naughty knotty NAUGHTY thoughts*



^______________________________^

Hehe


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

*walks back in forum*

what the hells's going on in here?!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

sex. want some?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

Hellz yeah!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Hellz yeah!



well shit, let's get it on then


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

0o0


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 0o0



really


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

yes, really.
no weasels please, lol


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not picky ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

I win, that's who.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

i'm slightly picky, i just prefer to...bury white with someone within my species, or at least close to it, lol.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

racist hillbilly fuck


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

owch, who pissed in your cheerios?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread sucks cocks so now it's about how awesome I am.

Discuss.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yes, really.
> no weasels please, lol



well shit. i offered you yiff and you turned it down because i'm a weasel? never fucking mind then.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry, nuttin personal, lol


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey assholes get back on topic >=[


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread sucks cocks so now it's about how awesome I am.
> 
> Discuss.



pretty awesome


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sorry, nuttin personal, lol



it is personal if you turn me down because i'm a weasel. forget i fuckin' asked then!

and yes H&K is awesome.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you, thank you. You guys are too kind.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

alright, then...
started on the wrong paw...
sorry...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> alright, then...
> started on the wrong paw...
> sorry...


You don't have paws.

You have hands, and feet.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

you get what i mean.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't have paws.
> You have hands, and feet.



I haz paws <3 
Ooh and a tail!
*grabs tail as it appears in front of him*
I wuv my tail <333333


Gosh, gay much? :mrgreen:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, thnx for trying to break the tension.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, thnx for trying to break the tension.



I try


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> it is personal if you turn me down because i'm a weasel. forget i fuckin' asked then!
> 
> and yes H&K is awesome.



He's a racist inbred hillbilly fuck.


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 11, 2010)

Even when one kills the other and eventually dies many years later, my sadness would still persist.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by* LotsOfNothing*
> _He's a racist inbred hillbilly fuck. _



seriously?
I may be from kentucky, but i'm not a redneck.
and who really pissed in your cheerios?
Someone needs to get you a new box of em' or something!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> seriously?
> I may be from kentucky, but i'm not a redneck.
> and who really pissed in your cheerios?
> Someone needs to get you a new box of em' or something!


Well you're defiantly an idiot.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

owch, what did i do to you?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 11, 2010)

hi guys...

IDK really, a fox has stamina, but a wolf is stronger... Buuuut if we throw in the power of seduction, the fox would have the upper paw. ;3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> hi guys...
> 
> IDK really a fox has stamina, but a wolf is stronger... Buuuut if we throw in the power of seduction, the fox would have the* upper paw.* ;3



AKSDHBJKADSBGDSJKFBGDSFG

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1551085&posted=1#post1551085

READ THAT.

HATE YOU.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> He's a racist inbred hillbilly fuck.



he hurt my feelings :c I CAN'T HELP I WAS BORN A WEASEL, YOU COCK.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> AKSDHBJKADSBGDSJKFBGDSFG
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1551085&posted=1#post1551085
> 
> ...



so... make me stop saying paw


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> so... make me stop saying paw


How 'bout a baseball bat upside your head?

Just like the Bear Jew beat up that Nazi in Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> so... make me stop saying paw



no one's making you, billy badass. you just look like a throbbing, veiny tool when you do it. AKA, a cock.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Come on now HK, lay off. I find it cute to compare myself to an animal and you're ruining it </3 (broken heart)

Harley, I expected more from you >.<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by* HarleyParanoia*
> _he hurt my feelings :c I CAN'T HELP I WAS BORN A WEASEL, YOU COCK._



I'm sorry... 
I'm just not thinking too clearly...
and i guess i'm a weasel racist, although i'm sure your a really nice person!
please, call me what you wish, i deserve it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Come on now HK, lay off. I find it cute to compare myself to an animal and you're ruining it </3 (broken heart)


It's not cute, it's cringe worthy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not cute, it's cringe worthy.



In your eyes.....95% of furries probably agree with me....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

...i agree...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> In your eyes.....95% of furries probably agree with me....


Somehow I doubt that.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Come on now HK, lay off. I find it cute to compare myself to an animal and you're ruining it </3 (broken heart)
> 
> Harley, I expected more from you >.<



lol i don't even care, i just like fuckin' with people sometimes.



Krasl said:


> I'm sorry...
> I'm just not thinking too clearly...
> and i guess i'm a weasel racist, although i'm sure your a really nice person!
> please, call me what you wish, i deserve it.



lol i didn't really care dude. you'll get to know i'm never really angry on here. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> lol i don't even care, i just like fuckin' with people sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i didn't really care dude. you'll get to know i'm never really angry on here. :V



Mostly everyone here does that too, some things just seem to go far with me though..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

still, i wish to appologize for my rudeness and incensarrity...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Mostly everyone here does that too, some things just seem to go far with me though..



whuh?



Krasl said:


> still, i wish to appologize for my rudeness and incensarrity...



lol dude it wasn't rude. or insincere. i am not offended. it's not like i'm really a weasel.

now, if i WAS a weasel in real life, i would kick your ass. <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, sorry i just tend to take things a little too seriously.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> whuh?



What I meant to say was everyone on the FAF likes to fuck around with others but sometimes I just take more offense to something than what was intended.




Krasl said:


> lol, sorry i just tend to take things a little too seriously.



Most furries do, you'll soon find out that people overreact to quite a bit of everything


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, sorry i just tend to take things a little too seriously.



relax. i'm almost never serious, and you'll know when i am.



Scotty1700 said:


> What I meant to say was everyone on the FAF likes to fuck around with others but sometimes I just take more offense to something than what was intended.



aww scotty ilu. i don't think you're a cock. :c


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no one's making you, billy badass. you just look like a throbbing, veiny tool when you do it. AKA, a cock.



i love tha cock! ;3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

alright, my bad.
now i feel like a flufftard, lol!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

I WANNA ROCK!

*ROCK!*

DUN DUDUUU DUN DUDUUUU DAAAA DAAA!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i love tha cock! ;3



we know.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I WANNA ROCK!
> 
> *ROCK!*
> 
> DUN DUDUUU DUN DUDUUUU DAAAA DAAA!



I WAAANT TOOO ROCK!

*ROCK!*



HarleyParanoia said:


> we know.



lol =3


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What I meant to say was everyone on the FAF likes to fuck around with others but sometimes I just take more offense to something than what was intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!










I stubbed my toe


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol...spam...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> I WAAANT TOOO ROCK!
> 
> *ROCK!*
> 
> ...



DON'T YOU ENGAGE IN THE SINGING OF THE TWISTED SISTER WITH _ME!_


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> words



hey you and Krasl are both from KY (jelly), you should hook up.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i love tha cock! ;3


I do too! Lol, I was gonna say "Cock buddies" but that's taking it a bit far 




Krasl said:


> alright, my bad.
> now i feel like a flufftard, lol!


Flufftard...I like that. Thank you for supplying with me with a new phrase 



Heckler & Koch said:


> I WANNA ROCK!
> 
> *ROCK!*
> 
> DUN DUDUUU DUN DUDUUUU DAAAA DAAA!


I'm telling you, listen to Chop Suey by System of a Down. It's a great song that you might like.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, np


----------



## Tycho (Feb 11, 2010)

Once again, proof that the Den is the FA Forums' equivalent of a colostomy bag.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I do too! Lol, I was gonna say "Cock buddies" but that's taking it a bit far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fucking hate that song and that band.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I fucking hate that song and that band.



Then NO, I'm not yiffing with you tonight <_<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Then NO, I'm not yiffing with you tonight <_<


You know you want to. We can listen to that song too.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Then NO, I'm not yiffing with you tonight <_<



YOU SAID YOU WERE BUSY! *runs off crying*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> YOU SAID YOU WERE BUSY! *runs off crying*



? I was giving him another reason to not yiff with him tonight. I'm not yiffing with ANYONE tonight as I'm really happy and I don't need dirty thoughts to taint me


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Foxes are lovers not fighters.

plus wolves are bigger IRL so i'm sure that would transfer to the anthroverse (lol anthroverse)
wolves win


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Foxes are lovers not fighters.
> 
> plus wolves are bigger IRL so i'm sure that would transfer to the anthroverse (lol anthroverse)
> wolves win



Wolves = Bronze
Foxes = Brains
Now how does that phrase go? Brains before bronze?

Foxes are more agile and smart, he could run circles around the wolf without taking so much as a scratch.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wolves = Bronze
> Foxes = Brains
> Now how does that phrase go? Brains before bronze?
> 
> Foxes are more agile and smart, he could run circles around the wolf without taking so much as a scratch.


.................

you know it's "brawn" right?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> .................
> 
> you know it's "brawn" right?




Whatever, quit nitpicking. I'm pretty sure everyone here knew what I meant.




HarleyParanoia said:


> Hey guys.



um...hi?

Oh boy! I'm gonna break 1K posts tonight (hopefully)!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Whatever, quit nitpicking. I'm pretty sure everyone here knew what I meant.


Sir I have taken an oath, nay, a lifetime obligation to nitpick at everyone's mistakes. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Sir I have taken an oath, nay, a lifetime obligation to nitpick at everyone's mistakes. :V



Ah, that makes sense....I guess.

Edit: Oh nvm, thought that said 990, not 950.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Ah, that makes sense....I guess.
> 
> 49 Posts!


We can have buttsex for all 49 kgo


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wolves = Bronze
> Foxes = Brains
> Now how does that phrase go? Brains before bronze?
> 
> Foxes are more agile and smart, he could run circles around the wolf without taking so much as a scratch.


No foxes are smart when it comes to running away, but all canines all fight the same away.  

The wolf is bigger and stronger and would ass rape the fox, if it had not already ran away because it's too smart to fight a wolf.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> We can have buttsex for all 49 kgo



But I got like 10 minutes before I gotta go. I got school in the morning actually...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I got like 10 minutes before I gotta go. I got school in the morning actually...


Well don't you wanna get off one more time before school?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But I got like 10 minutes before I gotta go. I got school in the morning actually...



if you're 1000th post mentions me, i will tattoo "scotty1700" on me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No foxes are smart when it comes to running away, but all canines all fight the same away.
> 
> The wolf is bigger and stronger and would ass rape the fox, if it had not already ran away because it's too smart to fight a wolf.



Not necessarily. A wolf alone isn't overly strong. They're pack animals, they rely on numbers rather than brute strength and yes I think everyone here would say a wolf is stronger than a fox but a fox could deffinately stand a chance against a lone wolf so to speak.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well don't you wanna get off one more time before school?



.....I don't "get off" during anything I do on the FAF...That's on my own time.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

Why are we even debating this? It's childish as hell.

Now back to the bipedal canine buttsex...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not necessarily. A wolf alone isn't overly strong. They're pack animals, they rely on numbers rather than brute strength and yes I think everyone here would say a wolf is stronger than a fox but a fox could deffinately stand a chance against a lone wolf so to speak.


RAAAAA!  what kind of fox?  I assumed Grey for the wolf, but i don't really know the dimensions of the different fox sup-species


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .....I don't "get off" during anything I do on the FAF...That's on my own time.



you ignored what i said :c


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> if you're 1000th post mentions me, i will tattoo "scotty1700" on me.


I'll keep that in mind, I'll post a screenshot of my 1000th post just to rub it in your face as you will have to get a tattoo afterwards 



Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are we even debating this? It's childish as hell.
> *Because we all know that foxes would rape a wolf's ass (literally AND non-literally) but I'm making sure EVERYONE knows this..*
> 
> Now back to the bipedal canine buttsex...



I prefer the term "buttsecks", it's funny and hot.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are we even debating this? It's childish as hell.
> 
> Now back to the bipedal canine buttsex...



Oh man, im outa here


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'll keep that in mind, I'll post a screenshot of my 1000th post just to rub it in your face as you will have to get a tattoo afterwards



i'm doing it myself, lol. and you can't edit your post to make it say something about me!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Oh man, im outa here


Why I thought you wanted to fuck me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> RAAAAA!  what kind of fox?  I assumed Grey for the wolf, but i don't really know the dimensions of the different fox sup-species




Red fox vs. Gray wolf...

My money's not on the fox because I <3 foxes, it's on them because they "theoretically" would win.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why I thought you wanted to fuck me.



yes i do, but ive learned to avoid the temptation.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

Krasl said:


> If a wolf furry and fox furry were to enter a battle, who do you think would win?



Wolf.

Foxes are such bottoms.  :I


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> Oh man, im outa here



Rofl'd.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wolf.
> 
> Foxes are such bottoms.  :I


Oh you can just go to hell >=[


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Wolf.
> 
> Foxes are such bottoms.  :I



die in fire!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Gosh, I think I just had an artificial orgy by listening to "Thriller".....that's just not right.

I are happier again :mrgreen:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> die in fire!



they are. always are.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh you can just go to hell >=[




truth hurt much?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> truth hurt much?



Well look who it is, long time no see. No wolf/fox hating <3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

hah! meh, u all h8z me anyway.

yes, i been hidin in the bushes.

I bite .. srsly.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

No a wolf would win it's 5 times as big.  Stronger bite as well

A normal dog could beat a fox, the wolf is just on another level.   GAH


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> hah! meh, u all h8z me anyway.
> 
> I bite .. srsly.



I don't hate you...I don't hate anyone on the FAF and who said biting was bad, ^^ kinky


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

well i dont think we will ever find out because wolfs and foxes dont fight...

they make sweet love, right scotty.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> truth hurt much?


It's not true. I ain't anyone's bottom bitch, bitch.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't hate you...I don't hate anyone on the FAF and who said biting was bad, ^^ kinky



Sir, u r 2 nice.

I bite ya fer it.

om nom nom


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not true. I ain't anyone's bottom bitch, bitch.




Heheheh, closet much?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not true. I ain't anyone's bottom bitch, bitch.



i like being on bottom. ^^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No a wolf would win it's 5 times as big.  Stronger bite as well
> 
> A normal dog could beat a fox, the wolf is just on another level.   GAH




Wolves aren't as big as you think...they get to be about the size of like a german shepard which doesn't outclass the fox in any extent...all the fox has to do is go for the throat....


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i like being on bottom. ^^



Liez!

oooh, from ninja to pirate! 

... pirate.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Liez!



lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Heheheh, closet much?



he's straight. shit. don't be a tool. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well i dont think we will ever find out because wolfs and foxes dont fight...
> 
> they make sweet love, right scotty.


Oh yes, yes they do <3




wolfrunner7 said:


> Sir, u r 2 nice.
> 
> I bite ya fer it.
> 
> om nom nom


Where and how hard? ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Heheheh, closet much?


How many times do we need to go over this?

I am not a closet homosexual.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How many times do we need to go over this?
> 
> I am not a closet homosexual.



not yet... lol JK


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> not yet... lol JK



i don't dislike anyone here, but you're kind of annoying and prodding. if someone's not gay, they're not gonna be gay. you're not gonna coerce someone who just isn't gay into being gay, and that gets kinda annoying seeing people whore out like that. "o, i could make u gay ;3" No. no you couldn't.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How many times do we need to go over this?
> 
> I am not a closet homosexual.


You're in denial

P.S. Congrats on the rank up! You're now an elder god!




HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't dislike anyone here, but you're kind of annoying and prodding. if someone's not gay, they're not gonna be gay. you're not gonna coerce someone who just isn't gay into being gay, and that gets kinda annoying seeing people whore out like that. "o, i could make u gay ;3" No. no you couldn't.




Oh don't mind them, They're cats and dogs on the forum. They constantly try and go for each other.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> not yet... lol JK




only zee mater of timez.

Little push here, little push there.. next thing ya know, poof .. over the edge.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wolves aren't as big as you think...they get to be about the size of like a german shepard which doesn't outclass the fox in any extent...all the fox has to do is go for the throat....


okay 4.5 times the size of foxes

Fox = 17lb
Wolf = 78lb

Those are facts my friend.  And yeah wolves and any of it's subspecies, large dogs included, just fucking over power the little little fox.  

THE AVERAGE RED FOX WEIGHS LESS THAN MY CAT!!!! GOD DAMNIT!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i don't dislike anyone here, but you're kind of annoying and prodding. if someone's not gay, they're not gonna be gay. you're not gonna coerce someone who just isn't gay into being gay, and that gets kinda annoying seeing people whore out like that. "o, i could make u gay ;3" No. no you couldn't.



WOW, calm the fuck down. im just fucking with him.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

You're not going to make me gay. It will never work.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh yes, yes they do <3
> 
> 
> 
> Where and how hard? ^^




That sir, be completely up to you.  

I'll bite anywhere ya wanna .. no charge.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> WOW, calm the fuck down. im just fucking with him.



again: not mad. it's just annoying. just sayin'.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're not going to make me gay. It will never work.



i know, cant blam a guy for trying... ^^



HarleyParanoia said:


> again: not mad. it's just annoying. just sayin'.



i dont mean to be annoying... sorry


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> okay 4.5 times the size of foxes
> 
> Fox = 17lb
> Wolf = 78lb
> ...




Wolves are built for combat.....they have more muscle, yes, but they have more bone density and in turn aren't as agile....You're failing to realize that size and power isn't everything. Death grip on the throat and your wolf is outta commission.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty are you going for your 1000th post tonight?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i know, cant blam a guy for trying... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be annoying... sorry




Dun worry bout it hoss, some peeps bit too serious.  Life's too f*n short to be pissy all the time.  Trust me ...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i know, cant blam a guy for trying... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> i dont mean to be annoying... sorry


No, I can. Changing someone's sexuality does not work.

And I'm still going to be a dumbass and whore myself out to you people because it's funny watching you think you're getting some and then rage when I say I'm straight ;V


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

WAIT... ive turned a straight guy bi before...

 and thats why foxes win^^


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Dun worry bout it hoss, some peeps bit too serious.  Life's too f*n short to be pissy all the time.  Trust me ...



LOL wat? are you calling me too serious?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> That sir, be completely up to you.
> 
> I'll bite anywhere ya wanna .. no charge.



I like where this is going but, alas, I must say fare thee well for I'm one tired pup.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> WAIT... ive turned a straight guy bi before...
> 
> and thats why foxes win^^


Good luck with that then because I won't break easy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Scotty are you going for your 1000th post tonight?


Nah, don't got the time unfortunately



LonelyKitsune said:


> WAIT... ive turned a straight guy bi before...
> 
> and thats why foxes win^^




Foxes win no matter what hehe


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I like where this is going but, alas, I must say fare thee well for I'm one tired pup.



Wow, for touting stamina .. you foxes sure need a bit more work 

I barely did anything...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Wow, for touting stamina .. you foxes sure need a bit more work
> 
> I barely did anything...



Keep in mind I have to get up for school in 7 hours so.....
I can easily stay up another 3 hours but I know  I'll regret it.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Damn... poor guy.  Raincheck?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good luck with that then because I won't break easy.



ya well its kind of hard to do over a forum...

and your one tough nut to crack, ill give you that.

goodnight ALL!!! it was fun. X3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya well its kind of hard to do over a forum...
> 
> and your one tough nut to crack, ill give you that.
> 
> goodnight ALL!!! it was fun. X3



GO TO BED.

that is all.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya well its kind of hard to do over a forum...
> 
> and your one tough nut to crack, ill give you that.
> 
> goodnight ALL!!! it was fun. X3


I'll crack your nuts if you ever make a move on me >=[


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wolves are built for combat.....they have more muscle, yes, but they have more bone density and in turn aren't as agile....You're failing to realize that size and power isn't everything. Death grip on the throat and your wolf is outta commission.


SMALLER THAN MY CAT!!!

It's not going to get a death grip, it could barely reach the wolf's neck.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> SMALLER THAN MY CAT!!!
> 
> It's not going to get a death grip, it could barely reach the wolf's neck.




Perhaps, but they are crafty buggers and can jump rather high.  Of course, they'll dangle like anything else.

On the other hand, there are wolves that simply roll over..


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Of course, they'll dangle like anything else.



that's what she said.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's what she said.



nothing wrong with dangling .. bits.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> that's what she said.


wow, that's what i call a winner.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> wow, that's what i call a winner.



'Casue it's Harley.  That's all sorts of winz.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has made a sexual comment about what I said.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm surprised nobody has made a sexual comment about what I said.




I missed it, what'd you say?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> I missed it, what'd you say?







Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll crack your nuts if you ever make a move on me >=[



that


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll crack your nuts if you ever make a move on me >=[


With your ass?


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh, well.. he's nappin now.  Can't respond in his sleep.  I on the other hand, have no comment.  What you do with him in your spare time is none of my concern.

Unless you seek an audience..


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Wolf would win, if it aquires wolf attributes, Bigger body, more muscles, more stamina, Etc,etc.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

I bet 10 awesome faces that the game would win.
See? You just lost it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2010)

Chuck Norris would win  :V


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chuck Norris would win  :V



O M G ...  we're all gonna diez!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Oh, well.. he's nappin now.  Can't respond in his sleep.  I on the other hand, have no comment.  What you do with him in your spare time is none of my concern.
> 
> Unless you seek an audience..


Well I'm not gay so no


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> O M G ...  we're all gonna diez!


He'd hit anthro foxes and anthro wolves like the angry fist of god.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Chuck Norris would win  :V


Wolves are just a sub-species of Norris


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

New meaning to the word ...

Chuck-steak.

Lame, I know.. this puppy getting tired too.  

Damn you Scotty, you made me all sleepy and stuffs ... I get you back l8r.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Wolves are just a sub-species of Norris


Chuck Norris is his own species because he's an animal :V


*edit*
Wow nobody got that one.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well I'm not gay so no



u sad

Anyway.  English vs. Fox.  Who would win?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

me.
because I didnt read the first post.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow...you sure do know how to start useless threads and I thought I was good at it :\

Anyhow I like foxes but if they fight I will win cause a semi-automatic shotgun beats all :3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Harleyparanoia would win after Zrcalo.


----------



## Bando (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Harleyparanoia would win after Zrcalo.



Depends on what type of fight.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Depends on what type of fight.



i'm good at wrestling. just look at my avatar. i'm doing great to be pinned.


----------



## Bando (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm good at wrestling. just look at my avatar. i'm doing great to be pinned.



True that.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm good at wrestling. just look at my avatar. i'm doing great to be pinned.


 
I lol'd


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 12, 2010)

wolf?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> wolf?



weasel?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> weasel?



Oh, Harleyparanoia would win, of course.
Still worried about running that oil tank dry?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i'm good at wrestling. just look at my avatar. i'm doing great to be pinned.


Smoking is bad m'kay.  It's just bad


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> weasel?



Lemurs would no doubt win.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Feb 12, 2010)

I am writing my first furry story featuring a male wolf and a female fox, and she got pregnant by him.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

yiffytimesnews said:


> I am writing my first furry story featuring a male wolf and a female fox, and she got pregnant by him.


Cross breading always fun,now isn't it. But no ever thinks what would happen if all the wrong genes where put together, they always make the baby the best of both parents.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

derp


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp



Marf?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Marf?


Yiff!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Let's yiff now.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's yiff now.


Let's.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Shall we?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Shall we?


Ok, you owe me from last night.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

You guys are horny of animal penis.
Like, what.
How can you enjoy thing like that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

I win cause I said so :V
My answer is absolute


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You guys are horny of animal penis.
> Like, what.
> How can you enjoy thing like that.



We're guys, we have an excuse


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We're guys, we have an excuse



*looks down" .. yep, excuse this.


----------



## quayza (Feb 12, 2010)

WTf i missed all the fun!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *wolfrunner7*
> _*looks down" .. yep, excuse this._


*walks in thread*
Hey gu- HEY, WHOA!
BAD TIMING!
SEE YOU ALL LATER!
*runs out*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *walks in thread*
> Hey gu- HEY, WHOA!
> BAD TIMING!
> SEE YOU ALL LATER!
> *runs out*


Oh, you know you like it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *walks in thread*
> Hey gu- HEY, WHOA!
> BAD TIMING!
> SEE YOU ALL LATER!
> *runs out*



Oh hell know, you bring your little ass back here, lets see who is stronger now >:3

edit: did that other guy get an erection? :O

I might have to kick his ass too for public indecency >:C


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> We're guys, we have an excuse


Yes.
Every guy loves penis.
Every guy of yours likes penis of an animal.
You guys are sick.
Am I the only guy with horns on women here?


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes.
> Every guy loves penis.
> Every guy of yours likes penis of an animal.
> You guys are sick.
> Am I the only guy with horns on women here?



Nope, I like tits and is strictly a vagitarian :3


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *walks in thread*
> Hey gu- HEY, WHOA!
> BAD TIMING!
> SEE YOU ALL LATER!
> *runs out*




Yeah, I do that lots.  Always with the bad timing.  *shrug*

Would help if I had perception of time..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 12, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Seriman
> *Oh, you know you like it. :wink:



*walks back into thread*
Huh? Who said that?
I think I just went blind!
NO DAMN IT, NOOOOO!



> Originally Posted by *south syde fox*
> _Oh hell know, you bring your little ass back here, lets see who is stronger now >:3_



No fair!
I never said anything about *blind* wolves!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 12, 2010)

wolfrunner7 said:


> Yeah, I do that lots.  Always with the bad timing.  *shrug*
> 
> Would help if I had perception of time..



or a nice ass whoppin' from your friendly neighborhood's black dobie :3



Krasl said:


> *walks back into thread*
> Huh? Who said that?
> I think I just went blind!
> NO DAMN IT, NOOOOO!
> ...



but you got increased physical abilities and your senses are  unparalleled x3
now I really want to fight you


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

Me before this thread = :3

Seeing the title = =o

Seeing the OP = DX


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

I say I'm not going to win... Foxes are to lazy... or maybe just this one is anyway.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> _but you got increased physical abilities and your senses are  unparalleled x3
> now I really want to fight you _



Hoho.
I have forgotten all about the other senses... >:3
Sensei must thank you.
Now we shall do battle young grasshopper!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes.
> Every guy loves penis.
> Every guy of yours likes penis of an animal.
> You guys are sick.
> Am I the only guy with horns on women here?



Chill man, I was basing that post on the fact that males have more of a sex drive than females AND that I'm in a constant state of horniness soo....
You seemed to have contradicted yourself too, you said every guy likes penis but you then say you only get it on with women...does that make you in the closet?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I say I'm not going to win... Foxes are to lazy... or maybe just this one is anyway.


You might be lazy, but as it has been said before, the fox will win by seducing the wolf and doing buttsecks on it...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> You might be lazy, but as it has been said before, the fox will win by seducing the wolf and doing buttsecks on it...




I second that, the fox is too foxy for the big bad wolf...gosh, I successfully aroused myself...again :-?

Hehe, JK.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I second that, the fox is too foxy for the big bad wolf...gosh, I successfully aroused myself...again :-?
> 
> Hehe, JK.


Heh heh. I'm not so sure you're joking...


----------



## JoeStrike (Feb 12, 2010)

Superman could definitely beat the Flash in a race around the world... oh wait, that's not what you asked, sorry.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Nope, I like titties and is strictly a vaginatarian :3
> I also like moe and I want to rape a female furry here


Does it sound more safe and convincing?
:3



Scotty1700 said:


> Chill man, I was basing that post on the fact that males have more of a sex drive than females AND that I'm in a constant state of horniness soo....
> *You seemed to have contradicted yourself too, you said every guy likes penis but you then say you only get it on with women...does that make you in the closet?*


What?
I just hate guys and love women.
Unless they are furries then I like the both.
Unless they like animal penis because then I like only the yiff fangirls.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

are we talking about sex in this thread?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heh heh. I'm not so sure you're joking...



Oh please, I require more arousal than that >_<



Zrcalo said:


> are we talking about sex in this thread?



When AREN'T we talking about sex on these threads?

Woah, I went to edit this message and instead of "save" to edit it, it said "vote now".....weird.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh please, I require more arousal than that >_<


I know. I know because I'm the same way.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh please, I require more arousal than that >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I vote... sex.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I know. I know because I'm the same way.



^^ We're so alike....




Zrcalo said:


> I vote... sex.



More specifically, Buttsecks 

It did it again! It said "Vote now" and I voted buttsecks!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I vote... sex.


Ooh. Go find H&K. He only wants you now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 12, 2010)

Someone please stop this guy from making STUPIF FU_CKING THREADS! For our sanity will someone just stop him?!?!


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

hmmm, something random and funny to mess  with this thread?? let me think

Oh yeah


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Someone please stop this guy from making STUPIF FU_CKING THREADS! For our sanity will someone just stop him?!?!




I don't mind it, all his threads turn into an "anything goes" thread until it gets locked...but so far none have been locked :mrgreen:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

who would win if...

has anyone really been even so far as to decided to want to look more like?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Win


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Win



my roflcoptor goes SOY SOY SOY


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Dover
Ben Dover (born Simon Lindsay Honey on 18 December 1955) is an English pornographic actor and director/producer of pornographic movies. The pseudonym is a pun on the phrase "bend over".


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Dover
> Ben Dover (born Simon Lindsay Honey on 18 December 1955) is an English pornographic actor and director/producer of pornographic movies. The pseudonym is a pun on the phrase "bend over".


random?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> random?



just adding to the inanity.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

hey guys i like sex a lot.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> are we talking about sex in this thread?



Isn't that what always happens?



footfoe said:


> random?



Random thread deserves random posts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> hey guys i like sex a lot.



OH GEE ME TOO!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH GEE ME TOO!



SEX WITH WHAT, ZRCALO? *awesomeface*


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boh92DrYEWs

The roflcopter would dominate both of them


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> SEX WITH WHAT, ZRCALO? *awesomeface*



DEAD TAXIDERMY ANIMALS


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> DEAD TAXIDERMY ANIMALS




^^ Gooooood times


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^^ Gooooood times



http://izismile.com/img/img2/20091001/awful_dead_animals_00.jpg

BUTTSEHKS?!

moar:
http://izismile.com/2009/10/01/when_taxidermy_goes_wrong_36_pics.html


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://izismile.com/img/img2/20091001/awful_dead_animals_00.jpg
> 
> BUTTSEHKS?!




Sure, where and when?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

brb.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> brb.


It's a forum you don't need to announce that. We can learn to live with out you know.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> It's a forum you don't need to announce that. We can learn to live with out you know.




No we cant!!!
COME BACK!!! I MISS YOU ALREADY!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

So I go to play STALKER for a bit and I come back to this? I don't even know what's going on anymore.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> is it bad that i want to bang all of them?



EEK! Yes!

But I respect your need to blow your load into a dead animal....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i tell them i love them so it's okay.




I think I just died a little on the inside.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No we cant!!!
> COME BACK!!! I MISS YOU ALREADY!


you still got me-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> you still got me-



*Scampers over and gives you a near bone-crushing hug* Awwww, Tanks <3




HarleyParanoia said:


> you haven't seen me talking about banging roadkill and taxidermy before now?



I have, It's worse than bestiality in my eyes because at least the animal gains some pleasure while they're ALIVE...


Vote now...again


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 12, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> or a nice ass whoppin' from your friendly neighborhood's black dobie :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How bout we take it nice and slow... bump or spank first please.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Scampers over and gives you a near bone-crushing hug* Awwww, Tanks <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your sig is weird.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Scampers over and gives you a near bone-crushing hug* Awwww, Tanks <3


^-^ 


WANNA YIFF??


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Your sig is weird.




Look at yours?

I gotta have my usual words of inspiration along with the foxy fox <3.
I'm also always open to listen to peoples' problems if they need a ear to talk to 




footfoe said:


> ^-^
> 
> 
> WANNA YIFF??




I converted you haven't I?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Look at yours?
> 
> I gotta have my usual words of inspiration along with the foxy fox <3.
> I'm also always open to listen to peoples' problems if they need a ear to talk to
> ...


It's still weird. Mine speaks the truth.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I converted you haven't I?


No, i'm still staight. I'm just looking for some platonic yiffing.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Why do furries think you can change someone's sexuality anyways?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do furries think you can change someone's sexuality anyways?



It is very hard to change the way someone is. Be it their personality or sexuality.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No, i'm still staight. I'm just looking for some platonic yiffing.


Haha, someone just looking to fool around, I see.




Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do furries think you can change someone's sexuality anyways?


Because if it happens once, it can happen again...'nuff said.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 12, 2010)

They would both lose, because I would bite them in half and eat their upper halves.

The reason I wouldn't eat their lower halves is because I wouldn't put their genitalia in my mouth.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> They would both lose, because I would bite them in half and eat their upper halves.
> 
> The reason I wouldn't eat their lower halves is because I wouldn't put their genitalia in my mouth.



Hehe good idea, you have no clue where those things coulda been...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, someone just looking to fool around, I see.
> 
> 
> 
> Because if it happens once, it can happen again...'nuff said.


Well, I doubt it even happened. Obviously the person was in the closet about it. Someone just can't wake up one day and go "you know... I wanna be gay today!"


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, I doubt it even happened. Obviously the person was in the closet about it. Someone just can't wake up one day and go "you know... I wanna be gay today!"



that'd be weird o_o'


----------



## Conker (Feb 12, 2010)

They'd argue with each other, but come to no physical blows.

Then they would go to their computers and baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw on their livejournals.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

so i heard cocks


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> so i heard cocks



You sure did.

Rhode Island Reds are nice.


----------



## rogarr (Feb 12, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> You sure did.
> 
> Rhode Island Reds are nice.


 Yay, perversion skewing! XD

Anthropomorphically speaking, the fight could belong to either side, as it depends on the character. But if we're going by feral species, I'd have to go for the wolf on this one. :L


----------



## Mentova (Feb 12, 2010)

yiff


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 12, 2010)

yuff


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

A wild Mudkip


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Billie Mays


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Does it sound more safe and convincing?
> :3



I don't get it...your about as random as any user can get lol

Also I am a gentlemen, I don't rape girls


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Who would win.
Dr. Who?



south syde fox said:


> I don't get it...your about as random as any user can get lol
> 
> Also I am a gentlemen, I don't rape girls


Yes, my friend, you are a gentleman - the only expection s that you are a gentleman among the lolicon fan group.
Yes, I am random here  When seriousness cries for me I come. 
Same goes for female furries - if they cry I come.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

He wins...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> He wins...


Oh noes.
Pedofaggot


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

lolz


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

I prefer the term "Pedofur" rather than "pedofaggot"....oh well V_V


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer the term "Pedofur" rather than "pedofaggot"....oh well V_V


"pedofaggot"
I didn't know that a bundle of sticks could have pedophilia


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I prefer the term "Pedofur" rather than "pedofaggot"....oh well V_V


That's like douchefag.
Though, there is no douchefur.



WillowWulf said:


> "pedofaggot"
> I didn't know that a bundle of sticks could have pedophilia


They do.
They smoke lettuce then put it into little girls prohole.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It is very hard to change the way someone is. Be it their personality or sexuality.



honestly.... 
I define sexuality by having a sexual attraction to a certain gender, regardless on whom you sleep with. 

for instance, I dont have any sexual attraction to males whatsoever... but I'm currently dating a guy.
but I have no sexual attraction to him. I still like girls.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Oh noes.
> Pedofaggot



>:/ that's Yiff the fox dumbass...


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo's post is a win.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Zralco's post is a win.



>:/ yiff the fox is not a pedo. he's a yiffphile.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow;1555565[B said:
			
		

> ]Zralco[/B]'s post is a win.



Lol what happened there?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ that's Yiff the fox dumbass...





Shadow said:


> Zralco's post is a win.


What
no
That's not even original.
It's all animals.
It's not the complete pedobear edition.
It's a fanmade bullcrap not worthy of a trophy.
fail


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Lol what happened there?



Fixed it on the post. Fucking Falco came on the mind when I wanted to check the name and saw that blue bird head. :1


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Zrcalo's post is a win.



oh good... you fixed it... yeah.. I'm not ZRALCO, it's "ZRCALO"


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What
> no
> That's not even original.
> It's all animals.
> ...



I should care why? :V I just thought it was semi-creative assigning fetishes to other characters of the same template.



Zrcalo said:


> oh good... you fixed it... yeah.. I'm not ZRALCO, it's "ZRCALO"



Again, I blame that blue bird.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Again, I blame that blue bird.



FRALCALO


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What
> no
> That's not even original.
> It's all animals.
> ...



god. what are you? 12? it's the 7chan extended version. I've seen all these peeps being used.

here's the original one before many others were added:






you're an idiot.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> god. what are you? 12? it's the 7chan extended version. I've seen all these peeps being used.
> 
> here's the original one before many others were added:
> 
> ...


GOD YOU ARE STUPID.
I didn't talk about animal fetish edition.
I talked about the original pedo collection picture.
It's from the "Know your meme" site I think.
And wtf is 7chan?
Stay with your bullshit there, I am a pure meme guy and not a 4chan bulshitter.
Only Nico Video.



Shadow said:


> I should care why? :V I just thought it was semi-creative assigning fetishes to other characters of the same template.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I blame that blue bird.


I didn't talk to you as I never did, you have no reason to even quote me as I didn't say anything toward you.
Or were you offended by the comment I did on Zrcalligraphy's post?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> GOD YOU ARE STUPID.
> I didn't talk about animal fetish edition.
> I talked about the original pedo collection picture.
> It's from the "Know your meme" site I think.
> ...




oh god oh god... I'm laughing my ass off...

go an hero nao.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh god oh god... I'm laughing my ass off...
> 
> go an hero nao.


Good, laugh your ass off and put your taxidermy penis there.
You probably don't even know what is get down or airmoto.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I didn't talk to you as I never did, you have no reason to even quote me as I didn't say anything toward you.
> Or were you offended by the comment I did on Zrcalligraphy's post?








offended much?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You probably don't even know what is get down or airmoto.



yeah because I'm not 12.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I didn't talk to you as I never did, you have no reason to even quote me as I didn't say anything toward you.
> Or were you offended by the comment I did on Zrcalligraphy's post?



You quoted me. ADURR. :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You quoted me. ADURR. :B



XD
sure is newfag in here...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yeah because I'm not 12.


You can't even troll me do you?
Nope, only meme hardcores know what is airmoto.
http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm8320634
Here, take this ~



Zrcalo said:


> offended much?




Yah flechke.



/thread
There is no need for this stupid conversation.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> XD
> sure is newfag in here...



Ah, those fun internets. They bring so much...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> You quoted me. ADURR. :B


What
no


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What
> no



Yep.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

lol


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol



So much for adding to the conversation. The forums are not your chatroom.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You can't even troll me do you?
> Nope, only meme hardcores know what is airmoto.
> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm8320634
> Here, take this ~
> ...



you've already been trolled and you've already raged. 
lol
you dont 7chan, 711chan, 420chan, 2ch.jp, 4chan, 4ch.us, or gurochan.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yep.



anyway... who would win!?!?
HURRR


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Shadow*
> _So much for adding to the conversation. The forums are not your chatroom.     _


well, what else did you want me to say?
besides it's got the SAME amount of letters as your last post.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> anyway... who would win!?!?
> HURRR



Well, if it came down to basing things off of real animals, the wolf would due to its size and sheer strength. :>



Krasl said:


> well, what else did you want me to say?



Something with a pertinent point.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Well, if it came down to basing things off of real animals, the wolf would due to its size and sheer strength. :>



after much thinking.... 
the hunter with the gun would.

but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> after much thinking....
> the hunter with the gun would.
> 
> but that's only my opinion.



Damn it! How could I forget the third party?!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yep.


Ohnoes
I AM DOOMED BY THIS FURRY



Zrcalo said:


> you've already been trolled and you've already raged.
> lol
> you dont 7chan, 711chan, 420chan, 2ch.jp, 4chan, 4ch.us, or gurochan.


I am playing it out you know :V
There is no chance I'd get offended by Zrcocko.
There are TONS of 4chans I SEE.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ohnoes
> I AM DOOMED BY THIS FURRY
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yep.


NOOOOOOOOO!
This... Is... SHITPOST.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!
> This... Is... SHITPOST.



Yep.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yep.



NOOOOOOOOO!
This... Is... SHITPOST.

Rawr, I love copy and paste


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Yep.


The game


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The game



Yep.



Scotty1700 said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!
> This... Is... SHITPOST.
> 
> Rawr, I love copy and paste



Just four key presses for me to type it. *shrugs*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Shadow
> *_*Just four key presses for me to type it.*_ _*shrugs*_


lazy much?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lazy much?



Well, it's making a certain someone respond with cheaply remade/rehashed quotes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Well, it's making a certain someone respond with cheaply remade/rehashed quotes.



Haha, yeah I did that more or less to be a repetitive dick, didn't intend for any offense


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *Shadow*
> 
> 
> _Well, it's making a certain someone respond with cheaply remade/rehashed quotes._



hm...
never thought of it that way...
clever!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha, yeah I did that more or less to be a repetitive dick, didn't intend for any offense





Krasl said:


> hm...
> never thought of it that way...
> clever!



I meant to CynicalCirno.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I meant to CynicalCirno.



._.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I meant to CynicalCirno.



Oh haha, thought you were irritated that I C/Ped what he said.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 13, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No, i'm still staight. I'm just looking for some platonic yiffing. But I love Foxboy2009


 
fix`d.... XD


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 13, 2010)

*confused*
A fox gives a wolf a blow job fo a dolla and bites down then runs
my theory


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

why shitposting.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The game



you know this site is meant for people 18 and up right? 16 and younger is cutting it VERY close.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you know this site is meant for people 18 and up right? 16 and younger is cutting it VERY close.



Hi Zr.


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 13, 2010)

wow, majority of furries 15-19 imagine that
Also sorry thread has gone bad a little while ago. Man they don't last very long here, do they?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

whoa holy shit your username is Furaffinity. wanna yiff?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Hi Zr.



hai harley...
I just planted a tree.

Shamel Ash to be specific.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hai harley...
> I just planted a tree.
> 
> Shamel Ash to be specific.



oh like i know what that is!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> oh like i know what that is!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

i hope you didn't plant a tree that size. :V that's a lot of work.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 13, 2010)

I would be amazed.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


What is this faggot tree?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 13, 2010)

i think they'll just make up and have some tea :3 this coming from a fox


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i think they'll just make up and have some tea :3 this coming from a fox


Possibly. After the tea, though, it'll be back to the fox seducing the wolf into buttsecks. :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Possibly. After the tea, though, it'll be back to the fox seducing the wolf into buttsecks. :V



I just seduced a weasel into buttsecks if that has any relevance.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Possibly. After the tea, though, it'll be back to the fox seducing the wolf into buttsecks. :V


tru that


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I just seduced a weasel into buttsecks if that has any relevance.


Oh, Harley?   How'd it go? I want to know!!!


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I just seduced a weasel into buttsecks if that has any relevance.



nyeh! i wonder who that weasel is <3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> nyeh! i wonder who that weasel is <3


did you have fun harley ^ ^


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> did you have fun harley ^ ^



but of course.

osnap, yer from VA!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> but of course.
> 
> osnap, yer from VA!


yep good ol VA


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> *but of course.*
> 
> osnap, yer from VA!


Wow you are one horny weasel that likes to get into butts


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wow you are one horny weasel that likes to get into butts




I like to weasel my way into butts too <3 We make a perfect buttsecks couple 
*Directed to Harley, not you Cynical*


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> whoa holy shit your username is Furaffinity. wanna yiff?



um duh? who doesn't bro

yay for hopping pages


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> um duh? who doesn't bro


holy shit your name is fur affinity can i have your autograph ^^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I like to weasel my way into butts too <3 We make a perfect buttsecks couple
> *Directed to Harley, not you Cynical*


If the last line wasn't there..
WHAT WOULD I DO!
So you two like ass? It's cummig blood and poo, nothing to like.
Francis and his assphobia won't like you two very much.



FurAffinity said:


> um duh? who doesn't bro
> 
> yay for hopping pages


I doesn't 8D



fuzthefurfox said:


> holy shit your name is fur affinity can i have your autograph ^^


It's just a copy pasta because the name was "cool".
Look at it's grammer - it's failing harder than mine.
Not cool and not original.
Get! Down!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If the last line wasn't there..
> WHAT WOULD I DO!
> So you two like ass? It's cummig blood and poo, nothing to like.
> Francis and his assphobia won't like you two very much.
> ...


.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wow you are one horny weasel that likes to get into butts



i do rather love weaseling my way into buttsex.



Scotty1700 said:


> I like to weasel my way into butts too <3 We make a perfect buttsecks couple
> *Directed to Harley, not you Cynical*



that we do <3



CynicalCirno said:


> If the last line wasn't there..
> WHAT WOULD I DO!
> So you two like ass? It's cummig blood and poo, nothing to like.
> Francis and his assphobia won't like you two very much.



i've never cum blood or poo in my life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i do rather love weaseling my way into buttsex.
> 
> *Yup, it's quite fun <3*
> 
> ...




BTW, I'm cuming up on that 1111th post Harley, I'm gonna  dedicate it to you <3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i do rather love weaseling my way into buttsex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cumming poo 0.o sounds painful


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> cumming poo 0.o sounds painful



I'd love to witness it as it seems quite funny :twisted:


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> BTW, I'm cuming up on that 1111th post Harley, I'm gonna  dedicate it to you <3



cumming up? already? i haven't even touched you. *giggle*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> cumming up? already? i haven't even touched you. *giggle*



Here it cums! I'm almost there!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> .


what
no
what made you gay



HarleyParanoia said:


> i do rather love weaseling my way into buttsex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weaseling your way into buttsex? How does it work? Jump into ass while raped?
Me neither but it's an option for hard lifers. Seems like yours is easier and that's good.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> what
> no
> what made you gay




The almighty dog cock made me gay.....plus the fantasies.....plus the RPing.....plus getting to know people better......IDK


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> what
> no
> what made you gay
> 
> ...


harleys life does sound easy.  And fun!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The almighty *dog cock* made me gay.....plus the *fantasies*.....plus the *RPing*.....plus getting to know FURRIES better......IDK


Yes and fixed.
You are a typical furry.



fuzthefurfox said:


> harleys life does sound easy.  And fun!


The only thing I know about Harley is that Harley is drugged badly and loves weaseling.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Weaseling your way into buttsex? How does it work? Jump into ass while raped?
> Me neither but it's an option for hard lifers. Seems like yours is easier and that's good.



drugs. that's how it works.



Scotty1700 said:


> Harley's penis made me gay



it's true.



fuzthefurfox said:


> harleys life does sound easy.  And fun!



what, why?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> harleys life does sound easy.  And fun!



Haha, yeah he's like me. Always nice, always horny, always funny, etc.

We're so alike


oOh it hurtz sooo good, I'm so close to my climax!


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Yes and fixed.
> You are a typical furry.
> 
> 
> The only thing I know about Harley is that Harley is drugged badly and loves weaseling.


 
thats why everyone loves him ^ ^


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> drugs. that's how it works.
> *Tisk tisk, don't be going off getting high on me now*
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares, I just blew my load all over you! I dedicate my 1111th post to you Harley <3333333

Gosh, that wasn't awkward at all...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> thats why everyone loves him ^ ^



Heartz and smiley faces for you fuzzy fawkx <3


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who cares, I just blew my load all over you! I dedicate my 1111th post to you Harley <3333333
> 
> Gosh, that wasn't awkward at all...



AWWW! :3 you are so sweet. i feel important now!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> AWWW! :3 you are so sweet. i feel important now!



Don't you mean MORE important.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Heartz and smiley faces for you fuzzy fawkx <3


  ^_^


----------



## Disasterfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a thought, but aren't there usually moderators of some sort

or is all this about blowing loads of cum and poo and blood on eachother because of Valentines day?
never tried that to be honest


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

so guys sex


----------



## Qoph (Feb 14, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Just a thought, but aren't there usually moderators of some sort
> 
> or is all this about blowing loads of cum and poo and blood on eachother because of Valentines day?
> never tried that to be honest



If you think there's a problem, use the report button in the lower left of the post.  Mods can't be everywhere at once, so we rely on user reports.

Myself?  I'm not authorized to moderate this forum, so please report it and someone else will take a look.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

FurAffinity said:


> Just a thought, but aren't there usually moderators of some sort
> 
> or is all this about blowing loads of cum and poo and blood on eachother because of Valentines day?
> never tried that to be honest


well in Virginia its no longer valentines day ^^ its sunday


----------



## Mentova (Feb 14, 2010)

Why is this thread alive


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> well in Virginia its no longer valentines day ^^ its sunday



no, it IS valentines day now :V it's the 14th.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> no, it IS valentines day now :V it's the 14th.


oh ^^ i just knew valentines day was this weekend though it was today though


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 14, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why is this thread alive



because you and i havent posted on it enough.

oh and happy valentines day everbody! 

Scotty, will you be my valentine? ^^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who cares, *I just blew my load all over you!* I dedicate my 1111th post to you Harley <3333333
> 
> Gosh, that wasn't awkward at all...



*walks into forum*
happy valen-
Ah dammit!
not agian!
I have the worst timing!!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> because you and i havent posted on it enough.
> 
> oh and happy valentines day everbody!
> 
> Scotty, will you be my valentine? ^^


You can have a double valentine, as I will be too!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 14, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> because you and i havent posted on it enough.
> 
> oh and happy valentines day everbody!
> 
> Scotty, will you be my valentine? ^^



Aww shucks, Sure haha


Seriman said:


> You can have a double valentine, as I will be too!



Wewt, Valentines threesome!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Aww shucks, Sure haha
> 
> 
> *Wewt, Valentines threesome!*



0_0
dammit, i aint never got get any action for valentines day!


----------

